# Walther PPK/S adjustable rear sight?



## SGW (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and this web-site but like what I see so far. Has anybody installed an adjustable rear sight on the S&W made Walther PPK/S pistol? I was wondering if maybe an adjustable rear sight such as that used on the S&W Model 15 revolver would work if the top of the PPK/S slide was milled for it? Any thoughts as to another rear adjustable sight?

Thanks,


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

WP01 BNTNS - Trijicon, Inc. Why not just put this type on.


----------



## Canoe (Feb 19, 2021)

The perfect site is no longer made. In the 60's and 70's the MMC site was the way to go. MMC, miniature machine co. No relation to todays MMC CO. The site was fully adjustable, small and fit existing dovetails, worked great with existing front site and looked good. Do a web search for photos. I have 3 pistols from the 60's with the MMC. See them occasional 
on. eBay, not cheep but worth every penny. MMC new there way around a mill, first class machining before the computer.


----------

